# Canon Survey



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2022)

I just received a Canon marketing survey. It was basically asking about which social web sites I used to follow Canon, and which influencers I followed.

My answer was none of them. The sites I use most were not mentioned, TDP, DPR, FM or CR were not covered. I inserted them in the survey when I had a opportunity. It has me wondering if Canon sees the speciality photography sites as useful to their marketing.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I just received a Canon marketing survey. It was basically asking about which social web sites I used to follow Canon, and which influencers I followed.
> 
> My answer was none of them. The sites I use most were not mentioned, TDP, DPR, FM or CR were not covered. I inserted them in the survey when I had a opportunity. It has me wondering if Canon sees the speciality photography sites as useful to their marketing.


Says it all: influencers with 10s of 1000s of followers are what counts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2022)

Canon may have the conceit that it is very close to the pro market with CPS, so it doesn't need to market to that social media channel.

The Facebooks, etc. will be more relevant to lower-end equipment, which also lends itself better to a "media spend" sort of marketing strategy, employing volume economies of messaging scale. But, having worked for Sony's ad agency back in the day, it's often the case that we interpret these decisions as rational logic, when in fact they come out of the weird "decision-from-Japan" black box. 

For the purposes of generating some story ideas, I once looked at all the social media profiles of the Canon US and Nikon US employees. You don't get the sense that the brunt of them have much to do with cameras or the photography communities around them. Their job roles tend to be more about distribution and channel sales. I doubt many of them know the specialty forums.


----------

